# Warning Level 1



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

Barudan embroidery machine stopped and came up with the error, Warning Level 1 call Barudan America, anyone familiar with this.

Thanks Chuck


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you bought the machine recently? I think it has something to do with some machines that are sent out have restricted stitches to use. Once it goes over a certain amount you won't be able to use the machine. Think you get 3 warnings. Possibly 2. I think Barudan give you a code to put into the machine to release the block


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

What richt74 said. If you have paid off the machine, they are supposed to give you a code. If you haven't, then you get at least 2 warnings and the third time it shuts down. It goes by the hours used I think? Unfortunately Barudan mails that code to you, so it takes time to get to you. Although you could call tech support and they would have a record of where you are with the machine.


----------



## George Sar (Oct 31, 2018)

any news for this one? same message came to me... i recently have bought a single head elite pro 2....


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

wow this would make me not want to buy a Barudan machine that wack.


----------



## George Sar (Oct 31, 2018)

djque said:


> wow this would make me not want to buy a Barudan machine that wack.


I love my machine and wouldnt change it at all. This is a an issue of the supplier that hasnt provided that code at the begining. It also makes sense if you think about it... Cause if you are a distributor you could use it for production and no one will know...


----------



## ElitePromo (Aug 21, 2018)

Need to get the code from the sales company. Based on amount of hours machine is turned on, so many hours per code. Once you have the machine paid off, they will give you a final code which will kill the whole code key thing. we used to get our emailed to us before the machine was paid off. 2 warnings and then you must enter a new code on the third in order to get the machine to do anything. Can extend the run time by machine not being turned on unless something is running, shut it down for lunches, tie on a new job, etc.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me! Why would they think this up. My next machine will still be Tajima. Now that I have heard this, I would not even consider Barudan.


----------



## ElitePromo (Aug 21, 2018)

It's to be sure you make your payments on the machine. They put similar systems into vehicles now as well, don't make your payment - vehicle won't start. As long as you are making your payments it works fine. Codes are good for 360 hours each. Once machine is paid off, you get a final code which shuts off the need for further codes.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I just bought one barudan pro 3, I received on tuesday, sitting here, don't know how to use it, not training(you need to pay for training) No dvd training, they sent me a dvd with all bunch of pdf of different mode, not my machine, no online training, this is horrible, all manual are different from my machine
i was thinking to buy a second machine, but way no, not from this comapany,
people talk bad about ricoma, but i tell you, ricoma has better support, free training, a lot of video online
I will never ever buy another barudan.


----------



## dwhite53 (Apr 28, 2017)

I've seen similar on leased machine tools. Every time you make a payment they send you a new code to keep the machine going for another month. Miss a payment and the machine is down.


----------

